# Some feather damascus



## DukeHarley (Apr 17, 2019)

heres one I should have handles glued up by the end of the day today. Got a billet of HHH Feather awhile back. Pulled it out of etch and was blown away!!!


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 17, 2019)

HHH feather pattern is beautiful... I like your choice of drawing the spine of the feather from the handle down towards the tip. Looks great!

I'm assuming no additional forging was done? This must've been a pretty dang expensive billet to be wide enough for that knife...


----------



## DukeHarley (May 12, 2019)

Thank you! Sorry I thought I replied already. Yeah it was a billet I had originally purchased for a knife for my personal use so had it in stock when a customer wanted something special. I’ll have to get another one ordered from Randy here soon. 

Jay


----------



## playero (May 12, 2019)

Wow what a knife.


----------

